# Excel: 3D Punktdiagramm möglich?



## Der O (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

kann man in Excel ein  3D Punktdiagramm erstellen?

Falls nein, gibt es irgend eine andere Möglichkeit sowas zu machen?

PS: Google und Forensuche sagen "Nein"   

Danke!


----------



## duckdonald (28. Mai 2005)

Falls du so etwas wie im Anhang suchst, das gibt es in Excel.

Es nennt sich Blase, und darin gibt es Kreise und Kreise mit 3D-Effekt.


----------

